# sid gone wacko



## sid (Mar 26, 2018)

ive gone wacko again, what can i say im bored . dont have funds to build my table . tore up my lil pratice layout so cant play whit choo choos for now , so messing around with scram making different track layouts with parts i have . its kinda fun really.


----------



## PRR1950 (Oct 26, 2013)

*Let's be wacko with purpose*

Hi Sid,

Two comments:

1. Program is SCARM, not scram, and it would help others if you added a copy of the file to your post.

2. Design is interesting because it looks like you incorporated a branch up to a mine or logging camp which can only be accessed through a switchback. Any thought about extending the branch to the other side of the layout, maybe with a short passing siding and another industry over there?

Chuck


----------



## sid (Mar 26, 2018)

SCARM ok got it lol this is just something im messing with im bored . already have a track plan and sorta a table built . just need more mooola to get some pink foam board. cant believe how much that stuff is. $33 buckaroos for one lil sheet 2x4x8 i mean wow . but thats what it is . so wait i will. maybe i can find a piece that has a corner busted off so i can get it at a lower price hahahahahaha this is what i have built fer now. and that lil person is my tell me where i need stuff person hahahahahaha


----------

